# Mechanical Background working in EE & take EE PE



## Tokoyoshi (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Electrical Professionals,

I worked the in solar industry for 6 years after graduation with a Mechanical Engineering Background. I decide to get my PE in EE. Since I have never taken any high level electrical course in school and about to jump into study the reference book / Practice test/ and taking the GA Tech prep course, is 3 month enough to prep me for the April 2018?

want to get a realistic goal in studying for the EE Power PE before signing up for the April 2018 vs Oct 2018.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jan 8, 2018)

Tokoyoshi said:


> Hi Electrical Professionals,
> 
> I worked the in solar industry for 6 years after graduation with a Mechanical Engineering Background. I decide to get my PE in EE. Since I have never taken any high level electrical course in school and about to jump into study the reference book / Practice test/ and taking the GA Tech prep course, is 3 month enough to prep me for the April 2018?
> 
> ...


I would say three months isn't unrealistic as long as you can put the time in from now until the April exam without letting up.  I'd say that you wouldn't want to study for any less than three months.

Here is some good info to get you started:

Electrical PE Review's Recommended References for the Electrical PE Exam

Electrical PE Review - What do Successful Engineers Have in Common?

Good luck and don't be afraid to update us on your progress!


----------



## GaryD (Jan 8, 2018)

Tokoyoshi said:


> Hi Electrical Professionals,
> 
> I worked the in solar industry for 6 years after graduation with a Mechanical Engineering Background. I decide to get my PE in EE. Since I have never taken any high level electrical course in school and about to jump into study the reference book / Practice test/ and taking the GA Tech prep course, is 3 month enough to prep me for the April 2018?
> 
> ...


I think you might be too late to sign up for April 2018 (it is for me).  You should have plenty of time to prepare for the October exam as long as you are consistent.


----------



## sayed (Jan 9, 2018)

Tokoyoshi said:


> Hi Electrical Professionals,
> 
> I worked the in solar industry for 6 years after graduation with a Mechanical Engineering Background. I decide to get my PE in EE. Since I have never taken any high level electrical course in school and about to jump into study the reference book / Practice test/ and taking the GA Tech prep course, is 3 month enough to prep me for the April 2018?
> 
> ...


took me 9-10 months to prepare for the EE PE having a civil background. (only took intro to EE in college about 12 years prior)

recommend the villanova course


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jan 9, 2018)

My personal opinion is that 3 months is cutting it very close.  It took me about 4-5 months but I'd also been out of college almost 25 years.  I was pleased with the GA Tech course.  I'm not familiar with Zach Stone's EPR course but I have heard good things about it from other forum members.  Any course you take I recommend using other complementary resources.  Those can be found if you browse through the forums.  Excellent advice is available from this forum.


----------

